# How to get Admin rights in windows 8?



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I got a new laptop a few months back & it came with windows 8. Im trying to install a printer & it tells me I have to log off & then back on as an admin to install.

I cant find any access to Admin, or how to log on as one. I used to just use XP. Im new to W8, & using the Admin feature.

Any help getting this figured out will be greatly appreciated,

TIA!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Right click on the program or cd/DVD and run as administrator.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I established my owner account while working my way through this tutorial on how to draw the various features Win8 scattered about back together as I recall.

http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti..._tricks_and_hacks?taxonom---=125&pageNumber=1

If the steps aren't listed a bing search of elevating to administrator of Win 8 will yield instructions on the Microsoft forums.

Wish I could remember the exact source and steps I used when I got this piece of junk to set the admin account up but it was last April when I did it.

As mentioned above once you have your owner account adequately elevated to administrator, "Run as Administrator" will show on program right click menu. You should also have access to all hidden files and the Win8 o/s files partition.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you PaintersWife & Shrek!

I got around the problem by downloading the software from hp & then running it. It worked, Ive got the printer going, which was my main need. Now I have time to mess around with this thing.
I did learn a lot messing around with this thing last night. If it wasn't for needing the printer hooked up, it woulda been fun.

I tried that elevated command prompt line thing, it didn't work at all. 
I set up another phony user on this thing & gave it admin privileges. 

Shrek, a lot of forums/places on the net suggest doing whats in the article below. Maybe its the steps you mentioned. 
I couldn't get the command prompt to work on this laptop. Its a hybrid hp/windows affair, maybe that's why.
I will give the link you posted a look too.



Log on as Administrator in Windows 8
http://helpdeskgeek.com/windows-8/log-on-as-administrator-in-windows-8/


----------

